# Hi :)



## Evilbunnyodoom (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, i've been lurking here for some time now. i'm pretty sure i've never introduced myself, maybe i did and just completely forget since it's been so long(and i forget alot of things), but anyways.....hi all 
im Michelle, from Northeastern Ohio, i'm 24, started building props with my dad when i was little, and continue to do so to the extreme every year. I also love all things horror and sci-fi related, im a die hard gamer...and im a mom  lol that about sums me up 

look forward to talking more to you guys 


Michelle


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. Nice to meet ya.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard Michelle. 

Just wondering, is that PC gaming or role-playing. Also, about sci-fi: Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## boo2u (Aug 3, 2008)

Hiya!! I'm a n00b too!! So many things to read.....the creativity here is amazing!!! Hope you enjoy it as much as I am so far!!!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hiya Michelle! welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi Michelle and welcome. Would love to see pics of your extreme props.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

love the screen name. Welcome to the forum evil bunny!!!!! do you bite?


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Michelle!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI Michelle and WELCOME!!! How bout some pictures of your past haunts. I love to see new ideas I can steal...uh I mean appreciate


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I too love lurking, but it's time to come out in the open and show yourself. Hope you have fun here.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey EvilBunny and Boo2U - welcome!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome. Northeastern Ohio, im below you in Cincinnati.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy,Michelle


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome Back, Michelle. Glad you have jumped out of the shadows.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Michelle ..good name that's my sis name too
hope to see pics of your past and present props soon


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome !


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Michelle.


----------



## Evilbunnyodoom (Aug 26, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Welcome aboard Michelle.
> 
> Just wondering, is that PC gaming or role-playing. Also, about sci-fi: Star Wars or Star Trek?


i play world of warcraft mainly. but love any rpg or first person shooter (usually on my ps2) or mortal kombat type games. I played Star wars galaxies for a little while and liked it, but didnt have enough time for it. I'm going to be trying warhammer online out next month when it's released.

:devil:thanks everyone for all the welcomes  i'll put pictures up when i can take some lol. i dont really have any, i got so busy last year that i didnt end up taking any good ones that made me go oooo. maybe i'll have time to take some this weekend, since it's going to be prop building time lol


----------



## Evilbunnyodoom (Aug 26, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Welcome aboard Michelle.
> 
> Just wondering, is that PC gaming or role-playing. Also, about sci-fi: Star Wars or Star Trek?


oo and star wars AND star trek. i like both. im currently a member of a star wars forum, but i love them equally lol.


----------

